# Building Haunt Wall Panels



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

A....MAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Very impressive,did you did this vid. just for the tutorial... or do you keep 'm there until Halloween.

must be a thrill for the hubby heheh...


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Terra, that just looks fabulous! You know the TOTs are going to love it. While I may not do the same, it gives me some ideas for some of my other projects. Thanks for your great tutorials.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I appreciate you all checking out the video. Yeah, I decided to bring up the wall panels up from the basement early for the video. Now they are leaning on the wall next to my car waiting for the big day. Plus, looking at them makes me happy _(hubby...not so much)._ heheh


----------



## thud (Jan 22, 2008)

Impressive! I'm still a few years off from making a garage haunt; both in materials and convincing my lovely wife to let me do it. *heh* But, I'll keep these tips in mind. Now I need to track down the other vids for this tutorial.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Totally awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you Terra, that was very helpful. We are doing a garage haunt for the first time this year, but only have a two car carport (open, with no walls) so will have to build all the walls. Also because of security, we'll have to put everything up, including props, in the morning and pack them away that night!
Your panels look like a very quick way of doing it. 

Rick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

amazing!
and thank you for posting that diagram!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweeet! Thanks as always terra. I was just wondering how to do this the other day. You r.o.c.k


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow you move fast (lol).. Looks great Terra


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone for letting me know how much you like the videos. 

Currently working on the last video of the series: _Designing_ ChromaDepth 3D Images


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Terra

Sorry if I missed it in one of your other threads, but how many different colors of paint are you working with? And did you give any thought to laying the panels down on the floor and mounting the projector on the ceiling? I have been thinking about that and wondering if it might be easier. But probably not.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

*terrific*

fantastic job, you made it look so easy to make the walls. I am going to attept these this year. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas you just gave me! 

That really looks cool!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 




Screaming Demons said:


> Terra
> 
> Sorry if I missed it in one of your other threads, but how many different colors of paint are you working with? And did you give any thought to laying the panels down on the floor and mounting the projector on the ceiling? I have been thinking about that and wondering if it might be easier. But probably not.


Sorry I didn't see this earlier. I am working with white, dark blue, purple, green, lime green, yellow, orange and red. Plus, you can mix colors too.

Not a bad idea about mounting the projector on the ceiling. I like it better off to the side because the gesso does get absorbed by the landscape fabric on the first coat so it would bleed onto the other side. Some of my panels are two-sided.


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent job, got my mental juices flowing about my own haunt, which I needed a little inspiration, thanks.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont have sound atm so I cant hear the vid but I must be missing something because my brain isnt catching the process of the panels as easily as others, lol. /bonks self

Im confused on how much of the landscaping fabric to buy to make one panel as shown in the video. I figure I need 4 of these panels and unless I am not computing things right, I will want to wrap the fabric around the entire frame so I get 2 sides.

If the gesso as mentioned does still allow bleeding it shouldnt be touching my other side of the panel because of the furring strips frame, right?

brain isnt computing on how much landscaping fabric to buy as needed to make a 2 sided panel.


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Not to bombard you with questions but what do you think the minimum viewing distance should be to get the proper 3D affect? 
I want to do a maze but don't have a lot of room; so for sidewalls there isn't going to be much distance. I'd like to try to get this figured out before I start building. 
Also, for hanging the panels (great idea)but, what about where the garage door goes up? 
(we will have to leave ours open) 
Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> I dont have sound atm so I cant hear the vid but I must be missing something because my brain isnt catching the process of the panels as easily as others, lol. /bonks self
> 
> Im confused on how much of the landscaping fabric to buy to make one panel as shown in the video. I figure I need 4 of these panels and unless I am not computing things right, I will want to wrap the fabric around the entire frame so I get 2 sides.
> 
> ...


The panel frame is 5' x 8'. I cut a panel of landscape fabric to be 9'. It comes in approx. 5 3/4' wide roll so I don't have to cut the width. I built the frame to fit the width of the fabric I got. That is for one side of the panel. If you need the panel to be two-sided cut a second piece of fabric. I like to have separate pieces of fabric for each side so I have the flexibility to change one side or the other. So if the frame will be one-sided you'll need a 9' long cut of the fabric. If it's two-sided you'll need 18'. 

Once the fabric is mounted to the frame I cut the top and bottom of the fabric (remove excess) flush with the frame. I leave the width sides alone because the extra flaps of fabric is used to attach to a wall panel next to it.

The gesso will bleed because the framing is only an inch thick and just is on the outside perimeters and center of the frame. Gravity will sink the top layer onto the layer underneath it if I was to paint it lying on the floor. That's why I paint the panel sitting upright.

Hope that clears it up for you. Good luck making these


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Winklesun said:


> Not to bombard you with questions but what do you think the minimum viewing distance should be to get the proper 3D affect?
> I want to do a maze but don't have a lot of room; so for sidewalls there isn't going to be much distance. I'd like to try to get this figured out before I start building.
> Also, for hanging the panels (great idea)but, what about where the garage door goes up?
> (we will have to leave ours open)
> Thanks!


Farther is always better. Unfortunately my maze is right up next to them so some of the illusions aren't as striking. They still look cool but I know they they aren't seeing the full impact that would be there otherwise. But, the panels that are ahead of a turn look really good because they are about 5-6' from them. So, you bring up a good point. Now, one illusion I have is great very close up and that's the Hall of Flames. You really feel like you are engulfed by them because you are so close. 

You can see what I mean about farther distance is better if you look at my 2010 Props album page on the computer with the glasses on. As you move further away, they'll take on more of the depth illusion. http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/terra-albums-2010-props.html

I mount some of my panels on the open garage door too. You can see one and how it's mounted in the bottom picture here:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, another point about viewing distance. A great distance is from their eyeballs to the floor. When I go through 3D haunts my favorite illusions are the floor illusions. I'm 5' 8" and this illusion painted on the floor completely blew me away. Your instinct _*made*_ you step on the boards to cross the ravine. It was AWESOME!:











Here's video of The Darkness' use of that floor illusion and you can kind of see the distances/width of their maze _(hubby is holding the camera and it's not zoomed in)_ - FF to 2:19 time stamp:


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks once again for your replies. I have actually done a version of the floor illusion. I have sealed it but don't expect it to stand up well to foot traffic. I am painting on lumber wrap (tarp like stuff) so that will make it less durable also. 
Can't really expect people to take off their shoes to walk on a cold cement floor though! 
Maybe I will get busy sewing booties! lol!! Hopefully the weather will be better than last year. If not, it will be an instant mess. (that would be disappointing) 

The wall panels done with the frame and then hooked to the garage door looks like it will work fine. 
I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Terra, for those inspirational videos. We were at a loss deciding our theme this year. Last year was a nightmare dealing with the elements and I swore this year I would think of an alternative.

We decided to move the majority of our display into the garage. Your wall system looks like the perfect solution! Every year we do a different theme and after watching your Transworld video I decided on clowns. I think that goes well with this illusion. I don't know if I'll get far enough to make a maze, maybe just a hallway into a dot room, but your videos really have pointed us in the right direction. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You are welcome you two. Glad it'll help


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

So, after reading this thread when it was first posted, I decided to use landscaping fabric for a portion of my haunt walls this year. I unfortunately did not reread which one you used before purchasing the largest amount I could find for the smallest price. Mistake. I can't get the paint to stick to the fabric at all. I think it's too plastic-y. Any thoughts? What's the texture like on the fabric you used?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Man, I hope you can take it back. So sorry I wasn't clearer. Yes, mine is a heavy paper-like landscape fabric. It's called Dewitt Weed Barrier Pro. Here's the link to what I got (has video): http://www.dewittcompany.com/fabric.html#wbpro

It's what pro landscapers use. Very heavy, thick and soaks up paint great. I got it at a big local nursery here and they supply also to pro's. A close-up picture of it:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Had to buy another roll of landscape fabric so here's a picture of how it looks:










This is a 300' roll of fabric. I've also been seeing the same fabric being used for other applications. At the base of the roll you can see a tote I got from Transworld made out of the very same exact stuff. Also, at Wal-Mart I was looking at a Halloween decoration and it was packaged in the same stuff. So, seems I'm not the only one who has realized that this landscape fabric makes a great, strong, *cheap* fabric alternative.

Here's a close-up of the tote:


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder how flame resitant it is


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

PLease do MORE video's!!!! Wow. We are sitting here watching over and over again and remain amazed every time, as we see something new we previously missed. This is our first year doing an inside walkthru (previously we did the garage only) and we're kinda feeling lame when we see the unbelievable stuff others are doing. But I guess you have to start somewhere, and seeing whats possible from your setup seems a great place to start. YOU have set the bar high, and next year we promise to do our best to hurdle it...lol. But all that stuff aside. Great work. Keep it up. You're freakin...inspirational. Cait


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Caitsith said:


> PLease do MORE video's!!!! Wow. We are sitting here watching over and over again and remain amazed every time, as we see something new we previously missed. This is our first year doing an inside walkthru (previously we did the garage only) and we're kinda feeling lame when we see the unbelievable stuff others are doing. But I guess you have to start somewhere, and seeing whats possible from your setup seems a great place to start. YOU have set the bar high, and next year we promise to do our best to hurdle it...lol. But all that stuff aside. Great work. Keep it up. You're freakin...inspirational. Cait


Thank you so much and I hope to do more videos. It's fun to do the editing and picking out music 



jimmy fish said:


> I wonder how flame resistant it is


Another great question. I don't know but here's some info on the exact material that is used. This stuff is neat. I've always wondered if it was paper because it sure feels like it. Well, it's not. It's polypropylene. Non woven polypropylene fabric as a matter of fact and the short-hand name for it is PP fabric. It's used for all kinds of stuff now. Ever notice those reusable bags they sell now at grocery stores? Chances are it's made out of the same stuff this landscape fabric is _(PP fabric)._ Here's a picture of those reusable grocery bags I'm talking about:










It's also used in diapers, sanitary products and some one-time use clothes _(surgical gowns)._

Googling around, I keep seeing that it is fire resistant but not sure if the products I was seeing had been treated or not and I don't know if the weed fabric is treated or not. I did take a piece of it outside and put a lighter to it. Waving the lighter underneath I got nothing. Holding the lighter made it shrink a little bit. Holding it longer it shrunk into a hole. Holding it a long time directly to it, it caught fire and dripped a little bit.

I found a great source to get it if your local nursery doesn't carry it... Grainger!: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DEWITT-Weed-Barrier-1ECB9


----------



## RattleMeBones (Sep 15, 2010)

Terra-

This tutorial and just general idea of using this for fabric panels is awesome. For years I keep using that heavy plastic vis-queen drop cloth and I never liked the shine it gave off in my Halloween dance room. I think this is a great idea and will look more professional of a job in the black light and dance LED sets I have. I love the idea of not seeing any glare off the walls like that. 

Like you, that plastic stuff bugs me the same as you explained in your tutorial. I have a 2-door garage and that is a lot of area, but these don't look that time consuming to build. 

The painting on the other hand.... Man that is a LOT of work!!

Great job. Subscribed to your youtube vids. You have some great practical ideas!


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm experimenting with Terra's chroma-depth technique using Pumpkin Princess's masks and adding the ping pong eyeballs described here www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/95226-moving-eye-portrait.html. I think the effect will be pretty stunning.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*RattleMeBones:* I'm so with you about the shiny black liner. I was desperate to find a better alternative. It's great to hear that this will be a help.

*asterix0:* This mask idea sounds so cool. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## asterix0 (Dec 21, 2008)

Terra,

When you paint on your garage floor, how do you get the paint off after Halloween?


----------



## Winklesun (Nov 1, 2008)

my guess is she saves it for the next halloween.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I was thinking about saving it but then I had a better idea. I'm going to paint over the previous painting with black paint. Then... new _'canvas'_ so-to-speak


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

Your walls look great. I currently have walls built using small PVC with cheap $1 plastic table covers wrapped around them. I've thought about doing something like you have done here, but I'm worried about durability. How do your walls hold up to people jumping out of their skin? Have you had any issues with TOTs going through them or damage from people falling into them?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

mraymer said:


> Your walls look great. I currently have walls built using small PVC with cheap $1 plastic table covers wrapped around them. I've thought about doing something like you have done here, but I'm worried about durability. How do your walls hold up to people jumping out of their skin? Have you had any issues with TOTs going through them or damage from people falling into them?


They are surprisingly durable but be sure to get the professional landscape fabric and not the stuff at Home Depot. Here's a link to what material I used: http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DEWITT-Weed-Barrier-1ECB9 Luckliy, the local nursery here carries it.

I use safety pins to attach the panels to each other and that also helps reinforce them. I've had many kids bump into them and no sweat, they hold up great. Now, most of the panels are two-sided so I actually have two layers. Plus, when they are painted, it makes them even stronger.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Terra im sure everyone wants to do the 3d walls and i am forsure going to try it for this year but before we all get started what kind of money are we looking at spending when all is said and done and what would have you done that you did'nt know then to cut the cost ...... if you dont mind me asking............


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

deoblo said:


> Terra I'm sure everyone wants to do the 3d walls and i am forsure going to try it for this year but before we all get started what kind of money are we looking at spending when all is said and done and what would have you done that you did'nt know then to cut the cost ...... if you dont mind me asking............


Great questions. Let's talk how many bones for this:

The headline answer is if you want my sized haunt _(ChromaDepth is 1/2 of a three-car garage) _with blacklights and glasses and the unpainted wall panels for other half of garage: $1600 

Now that you've got your breath back, here's the breakdown of costs:

$12: one-sided unpainted panel
$19: two-sided unpainted panel
$34: one-sided painted panel
$63: two-sided painted panel

$200: 5 blacklight shoplights
$120: 20 pairs black-plastic framed glasses

As for cutting costs: First, get the plastic-framed glasses and reuse them throughout the night. I got the paper ones _(enough for people to keep)._ Just in case, I put a barrel out to collect the glasses from the parents if they didn't want them. Well, kids must be trained to return 3D glasses so I still have most of the original 1000 pairs I got. 

I love the Widfire paint but it's astonishingly expensive. I also think it may be a little too fluorescent, surprisingly. It fluoresces so much that it makes the room a little too bright. So, you may get away with using a slightly cheaper brand. I've heard really good things about DayGlo. Though I haven't tried it: http://www.dayglostore.com/catalog_browse.asp?parNbr=570

This year I will be widening the maze so I'll be using less panels. I'd like to try more distance viewing. Also, I may also try using less heavy painted panels. Like a bit more abstract so less paint used. Not sure how that's gonna go but something to consider. My current panels are literally _*thick*_ with paint. 

Well, that's the ideas I have now. Feel free to ask anymore questions. They were really good!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW!!! ... thanks i think i might make my hallways alittle shorter .............. thats some money right there ..... good to know for us low budget haunters .....LOL


----------



## Boohorn (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome video and idea. Now I have a great ideas for this year!!


----------



## weaz (Jan 9, 2011)

You have an unbelievable talent! I really need to decide on what I want to do this year. This site has soooo many great ideas.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*If a plastic smoulders*

Doesn't really burn=good. But how toxic might the fumes from it be?
There is some plastic sold from California that is rated by that state and can be used as walls in a haunt. It will come with a label stating all of this , keep it, it might save you grief later as evidence you bought the best stuff.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Gym. I don't know if it is. It is something to think about. I've looked at that plastic but it still has that awful shininess. If someone was to go pro then toxidity would be an important aspect to consider.


----------



## 4mygirls (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking so much time to do the videos!!!! You really are extremely talented and inspiring to us all!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You're very welcome and thanks for telling me


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

You make it look so easy Terra


----------



## DEADBYDAWN (Oct 3, 2009)

I read this entire thread and don't see where this was already asked but I apologize if I am doubling up here.

Can anyone speak to the amount of light that can get through a wall made with landscaping fabric? For instance, if say a strobe light was flashing, would patrons be able to see it through the wall? 

I appreciate the help. Great thread...very inspiring!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HalloweenDan said:


> You make it look so easy Terra


The beauty of being able to edit videos  Thanks. 



DEADBYDAWN said:


> I read this entire thread and don't see where this was already asked but I apologize if I am doubling up here.
> 
> Can anyone speak to the amount of light that can get through a wall made with landscaping fabric? For instance, if say a strobe light was flashing, would patrons be able to see it through the wall?
> 
> I appreciate the help. Great thread...very inspiring!


You're welcome  Two years ago had crackers and strobes in another room and couldn't see a thing. The wall panels had two sides of fabric. If there was only one side - still - pretty sure you wouldn't see it. Bear in mind I use professional landscape fabric. If you were to get the stuff that Home Depot sells, you may be able to see the light. I'd test it first.


----------



## DEADBYDAWN (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Terra. Me again. I've started building my haunt walls using the same fabric and I've noticed that one side is a little glossier than the other. Do find one side is better to paint on than the other. Sorry again for maybe doubling up questions and thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I paint on the less glossy side. Don't know if it makes a difference but in normal light the less glossy side looks better. Plus, think that the paint would grab on better on the more matte side.


----------



## DEADBYDAWN (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks Terra! The walls are already looking great. You rock!


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Would it be plausable to use 2 dowels one on top and the other on bottom and hang the landscaping fabric between? When all is said and done you can roll it up. I have a shortage on money and cutting corners where I can. Also, storage area is limited. I am not planning on painting mine, but just need walls for a maze. Could this work or would it be just too darn flimsy? Is there a high risk of it just tearing across the middle? I could just staple gun the fabric to the dowels that I paint black.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ilean said:


> Would it be plausable to use 2 dowels one on top and the other on bottom and hang the landscaping fabric between? When all is said and done you can roll it up. I have a shortage on money and cutting corners where I can. Also, storage area is limited. I am not planning on painting mine, but just need walls for a maze. Could this work or would it be just too darn flimsy? Is there a high risk of it just tearing across the middle? I could just staple gun the fabric to the dowels that I paint black.


The dowels _(unless they are really thick)_ may break. But, years and years ago I hung them like curtains from PVC pipe. If wind can get into your haunt you'll also have to put another PVC pipe at the bottom and tie off to cinder blocks. But it is very feasible. If you hang them off of the studs in your ceiling you can put a whole lotta weight on them like camo netting, creepy cloth and other kindds of layering. Here's a video of me showing it way back in 2008. Skip ahead a bit to see it:


----------

